# Activia or Yo-Plus?



## Miami25 (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been wondering what works better Activia or Yo-Plus. I have been taking both of them depending on which is on sale at the store but if any of you can tell me what one you think is better I will happily spend the cash to buy better product.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know if there is any hard data to say one is always better than the other for any two yogurts or probiotic pills.Some work better for some people than others, so if they both seem to work I'd go with what is cheaper. Even if one was better 75% of the time that doesn't mean you can't be in the other 25%.


----------

